# Just released in MANILA: CShock. Rushmetal. Flashtronic. In3D. Painterly. Novel Twist



## wahine (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you believe it?!?! :eek2: I heard MAC Glorietta's already out of all the MSFs after 2 days! 

I have a super mini haul from last night tho. I'm waiting for my loot from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have my girls from MNL hauled up already?


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 17, 2007)

ooooooh mah gawd! I have to go out and get them now! Darn this weather!


----------



## starr (Aug 20, 2007)

i only got Norther Lights MSF. Was too late for Gold Spill and Global Glow. Will come back when I can for the other Mineralize e/s (only got techtonic and ether) and also for the 3d glasses. Hate the weather last week, its so hard to go out!


----------



## wahine (Aug 21, 2007)

starr, what counter did you go to? shangri-la had all of the MSFs til yesternight


----------



## starr (Aug 21, 2007)

wahine: went to glorietta as that's the counter nearest to my house/office. Will probably wait till it gets to Marionnaud in MOA although i won't drop by there until september


----------



## wahine (Aug 22, 2007)

I was just in MOA yesterday and the only collection from the list above that's there was CShock. You can of course, call them first to confirm before braving EDSA.


----------



## alygolightly (Aug 22, 2007)

I got northern lights, gold spill, quarry sky and tectonic last week.  I'm getting lovestone and mercurial next.


----------



## starr (Aug 22, 2007)

oh i'm lemming for mercurial and lovestone too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to get it when i drop by the counter soon. Also want the 2 MSFs: Gold Spill & Global Glow since I already have Northern lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wahine: i think the MAC counter in Marionnaud gets their stuff the latest. But anyway, I'm also lemming for 2 lippies from the c-shock collection and mega lipgelee! Argh. When will this MAC addiction end?


----------



## alygolightly (Aug 24, 2007)

Got lovestone and mercurial (AND by jupiter and ether) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't help it.  I love looking at them.  They're so pretty to look at


----------



## moopiechan (Jan 27, 2009)

Guys.. I'm dying for MAC, here in Manila (Makati). I'm not the citizen here.... just working.... may I know where can I found this MAC stores here?





 n used to get it in Singapore or my hometown ..once in 3 months...glek


----------



## cocomia (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopiechan* 

 
_Guys.. I'm dying for MAC, here in Manila (Makati). I'm not the citizen here.... just working.... may I know where can I found this MAC stores here?





 n used to get it in Singapore or my hometown ..once in 3 months...glek
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In Glorietta, Makati there's a MAC store near Rustan's (just outside of it, actually). In Shangrila Mall in the Ortigas/Mandaluyong area, there's also a counter inside Rustan's. It's hard to miss. When you pass through the entrance near Lush/Starbucks/The Body Shop, go to Rustans, it's the first counter there to your right.

HTH, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too!


----------

